# Backlinks



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Ok, How does this work? 

How do you get them? 

How much is enough? 

Can I get as much as I want?

I'm pretty sure there is some good and bad ones? but which ones?


----------



## PatsPainting

No pro by any means and most likely I have no idea on what I'm talking about but I think backlinks are links to your site from other sites. From what I read, google is cracking down on this chit as there were programs and services to get you a chit load of links. I would think a good back link would come from a site that is completely related to your site. Bad ones are from sites that have nothing to do with your site.

I also read that links in your signature on forums can be bad too. I really don't know though as we all have here.

Don't know if you could have to many. I guess it they were all good then that should Ok.

I guess we should wait though till a real web guy shows up and explains this. I though there were a few threads here about it but I have not searched them out yet.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Brought this up with my tech guy, he told me the link in my sigs is a good thing. As its good backlinks from quality content. At least that's what I got from him. We didn't prolong the conversations.

....


----------



## PatsPainting

ewingpainting.net said:


> Brought this up with my tech guy, he told me the link in my sigs is a good thing. As its good backlinks from quality content. At least that's what I got from him. We didn't prolong the conversations.
> 
> ....


Cool , was wondering about that, I guess since this is a painting site for contractors and we are painters then it's ok.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I willl ask him for more detail if one of the masters don't way in. Guy knows what he is talking about. Built his own mini bike forum, supposed to be one of the biggest, sold it for some good coins. Didn't realize buying a established forum is worth that much.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

No expert here. But here's what I can tell you.

Backlinks are very important. Where they come from is very important.

Banklinks all carry a different value depending on where they come from.

Backlink from a crappy site carry no value, backlink from a powerful highly ranked is sweet, backlink from a higly ranked site that has content that is relevant to yor site is the best.

Can you have too much..NO. But here's the thing, to make the most of your backlinks the anchor text ( the words that link to your site ) need to be varied.

You do not want all your backlinks to be your main keywords.

Ex: painting contractors in your city

ideally you want to have varied anchor text

Ex:

painting contractors in your city
house painters in your city
painters n your city
your company name
click here
www,yourwebsite,com


----------



## vividpainting

Its probably most important that your sure not to acquire bad links so your not getting penalized.


----------



## RCP

SFP has some good points.
I'm no expert either, but I can tell you what I have learned. Google is really cracking down on backlink abuse, the latest Penguin had webmasters scrambling to file disavow reports and get crummy back links removed. 

Those are ones that black hat SEO folks used to "improve your seo", usually paid links an link farms. So don't pay for backlinks or participate in link exchanges and you will be ok.
Use Google Webmaster tools to monitor your links.
Don't do links for SEO as much as for user experience.

There are two types of back links:

Internal-Write a blog post on your site about exterior painting and link to one of your pages describing your services, find places where you can link your pages to each other in a way that helps the customer go deeper in your site.
Like here where you list fences in your services, link this post.

External-Having a site that Google reads as an authority put your link on their site. SW put BP on their site, that is great in Google's eyes because the content is related, but it also directs like traffic.
But how would a local painter benefit from this? Can you find a local fence builder to write an article for? Write an article for the local Home Builders group? Find a local HOA to do an article on home maintenance? Look for local bloggers and interact with them, leaving comments (you do have a Gravatar?)
Find local blogs/sites in your area, offer to write an original post and and use your links in the article (without being spammy).

In essence use content to drive the links, not seo.

But I could be wrong!


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> SFP has some good points.
> I'm no expert either, but I can tell you what I have learned. Google is really cracking down on backlink abuse, the latest Penguin had webmasters scrambling to file disavow reports and get crummy back links removed.
> 
> Those are ones that black hat SEO folks used to "improve your seo", usually paid links an link farms. So don't pay for backlinks or participate in link exchanges and you will be ok.
> Use Google Webmaster tools to monitor your links.
> Don't do links for SEO as much as for user experience.
> 
> There are two types of back links:
> 
> Internal-Write a blog post on your site about exterior painting and link to one of your pages describing your services, find places where you can link your pages to each other in a way that helps the customer go deeper in your site.
> Like here where you list fences in your services, link this post.
> 
> External-Having a site that Google reads as an authority put your link on their site. SW put BP on their site, that is great in Google's eyes because the content is related, but it also directs like traffic.
> But how would a local painter benefit from this? Can you find a local fence builder to write an article for? Write an article for the local Home Builders group? Find a local HOA to do an article on home maintenance? Look for local bloggers and interact with them, leaving comments (you do have a Gravatar?)
> Find local blogs/sites in your area, offer to write an original post and and use your links in the article (without being spammy).
> 
> In essence use content to drive the links, not seo.
> 
> But I could be wrong!


Any truth to the rumor that you and Rob retired from the business because you sold a rather extraordinary collection of url's and backlinks?

I think I heard you even sell trackbacks. :jester:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

vividpainting said:


> Its probably most important that your sure not to acquire bad links so your not getting penalized.


Just so no one here panics...don't stress this too much with what you have already done. Obviously use common sense in your link building.

Within a couple of hours, using automated software I could build tens of thousands of spammy links to my competitors. Google is aware of that and has taken that into account.

Yes, I am aware you can be penalized, but I believe there needs to be more to it then just that in order to trigger a penalization. I won't hijack this thread by getting all nerdy and expanding on this. Some of that is my own theory anyways, based on theory from others, so I don't know how much value that has.

As most seo-related threads conclude...just use common sense, don't over do it trying to give google what you think it wants, give your prospective clients what you think they want.

Use google webmaster tools, add your site, it will help you get your website straight.

https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/

Good Luck


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Any truth to the rumor that you and Rob retired from the business because you sold a rather extraordinary collection of url's and backlinks?
> 
> I think I heard you even sell trackbacks. :jester:


Tru dat! Remind me to tell you about an adsense campaign I have going for a certain keyword, I am off to shop for upholstery for the jet, ta ta!:jester:


----------



## RCP

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Just so no one here panics...don't stress this too much with what you have already done. Obviously use common sense in your link building.
> 
> Within a couple of hours, using automated software I could build tens of thousands of spammy links to my competitors. Google is aware of that and has taken that into account.
> 
> Yes, I am aware you can be penalized, but I believe there needs to be more to it then just that in order to trigger a penalization. I won't hijack this thread by getting all nerdy and expanding on this. Some of that is my own theory anyways, based on theory from others, so I don't know how much value that has.
> 
> As most seo-related threads conclude...just use common sense, don't over do it trying to give google what you think it wants, give your prospective clients what you think they want.
> 
> Use google webmaster tools, add your site, it will help you get your website straight.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/
> 
> Good Luck


Good points, and if you are using Webmaster Tools (different than Analytics), Google will warn you. I was on a Google Webmasters hangout last week and they talked about this quite a bit. 
Write for your customers is the best advice.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

How about these guy's system. Is it something that hurts your website? anyone has experience with them? I notice that for some keywords my website has 40 backlinks and for some other ones 980 or 948 backlinks.

Another question can you rank first page on Google for Google places and organic results or does it have to be just one?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> There are two types of back links:
> 
> Internal-Write a blog post on your site about exterior painting and link to one of your pages describing your services, find places where you can link your pages to each other in a way that helps the customer go deeper in your site.
> Like here where you list fences in your services, link this post.


apparently it was something wrong with the link. but that is the way it was. I already correct it that. Thanks Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about these guy's system. Is it something that hurts your website? anyone has experience with them? I notice that for some keywords my website has 40 backlinks and for some other ones 980 or 948 backlinks.
> 
> Another question can you rank first page on Google for Google places and organic results or does it have to be just one?


This is a private blog network. This a paid backlink service. Your site will be linked from hundreds of fake blogs that each have hundreds of links pointing out from them.

These were some of the main targets in one of the algorithm updates by Google.

Many sites were de-indexed altogether from Google ( not found at all within Google, not even by name )

Many subscribers received the "Unnatural Links Detected" from Google. 

Follow the advice already given here and other seo threads.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> This is a private blog network.
> 
> These were some of the main targets in one og the algorithm updates by Google.
> 
> Many sites were de-indexed altogether from Google ( not found at all within Google, not even by name )


Can I get that dumb down? :blink:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can I get that dumb down? :blink:


I edited before reading your post, but I think added what you needed.


----------



## RCP

From that link,


> Submit a large number of articles, and get links from high quality blogs, to an unlimited number of websites, all as part of your Elite Membership. No more purchasing of credits necessary.


Translated:
P


> ay us and we will pay people in Russia and China to leave your link with inane comments on high ranking blogs and create users on forums and drop the link.


Google will now catch this and put your site in the black hole of obscurity.


----------



## RCP

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about these guy's system. Is it something that hurts your website? anyone has experience with them? I notice that for some keywords my website has 40 backlinks and for some other ones 980 or 948 backlinks.
> 
> Another question can you rank first page on Google for Google places and organic results or does it have to be just one?


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


oopps sorry I replied from my phone and didn't see the red.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


This are my results from Rankerizer.


----------



## PatsPainting

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> This are my results from Rankerizer.


Having a pagerank of 2 is pretty good for a painter.

Not sure if you have checked this site out, can't remember who right now but someone here recommended it to me. StatCounter.com It's free and gives a chit load of info on your sites. You will have to set it up and add code to your sites, but after awhile you can get some good insights on keywords and other things.

Pat


----------



## RCP

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> This are my results from Rankerizer.


Well, those include all the "nofollow" links, which tells G to not index the page. Go to your Webmaster Tools and look at the sites that link to you. Look and see who is linking. I see a lot of FB and junk.
I'd rather have 5 quality sites linking than 50 poor sites.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> Well, those include all the "nofollow" links, which tells G to not index the page. Go to your Webmaster Tools and look at the sites that link to you. Look and see who is linking. I see a lot of FB and junk.
> I'd rather have 5 quality sites linking than 50 poor sites.


Thanks I will. I don't know how did I get all of those. I'm gonna go cry in my room now.


----------



## RCP

lol, no worries, just focus on what your customers see, not google!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I have been working on my site since the last penguin update. Reading whenever I can to brush up.

One area is google plus, I made a painting and roof cleaning community to post pictures and tips for backlinks. Using the firefox seo tool you can see that they are do-follow links.

So lets join up with each other and post pictures and tips etc..
https://plus.google.com/communities/116569614112015013826?hl=en


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> Well, those include all the "nofollow" links, which tells G to not index the page. Go to your Webmaster Tools and look at the sites that link to you. Look and see who is linking. I see a lot of FB and junk.
> I'd rather have 5 quality sites linking than 50 poor sites.


How do you get rid on the bad links?


----------



## RCP

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How do you get rid on the bad links?


First, let's define "bad link". That is a link coming from a link farm, paid link, etc. Usually does not end in .com, has an odd name and when you follow it back you find a site that is gibberish or full of ads and spun articles.

Then there is a "no follow" link. Those are from sites like Facebook that instruct Google not to "follow" the link, thereby not passing rank. Nothing wrong with those, they come from you posting. The good comes from the content you post.

That's why I asked you to elaborate, I was surprised to when you said how many backlinks you had. I used the site you listed and have over 5,000 backlinks, but when I go into my Webmaster tools, it shows 105. Those are the ones I review, and in WMT, there is place to submit a URL to have it removed.

There is also something called "disavow tool", but unless you get a warning from G, you don't need it.

At least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## RCP

Google has made it official, content rules.

Make sure to read the links.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> Google has made it official, content rules.
> 
> Make sure to read the links.


Which one do you trust more to check your rankings for certain keywords. Rankerizer or the Rank Checker Ace?


----------



## RCP

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which one do you trust more to check your rankings for certain keywords. Rankerizer or the Rank Checker Ace?


I couldn't tell you, I read some poor reviews on forums about rankerizer and didn't want to download it. Tyson recommended Rank Checker in a recent post on BP so I used that. You could pose that question to him.

It's fun watching the rank change for keywords, but I really don't put much time in it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RCP said:


> I couldn't tell you, I read some poor reviews on forums about rankerizer and didn't want to download it. Tyson recommended Rank Checker in a recent post on BP so I used that. You could pose that question to him.
> 
> It's fun watching the rank change for keywords, but I really don't put much time in it.


For one keyword I rank 3 on Rankerizer and 4 on the Rank Checker Ace. 

For another on Rankerizer I don't exist  and on Rank Checker Ace I'm number 1.

I kind a trust Rank Checker Ace more so far due to my search on an incognito tab or some else's computer.


----------



## Midas

There are quite a few, it's just the way some get the information. Not all sites are real time. I have a list of sites I use for checking rank and also getting information on competition websites that I will post here once I get to my desktop


----------



## Midas

Here is a list of some resources I utilize for keywords, checking backlinks for competitors sites ect. Some are paid some have free options.

http://www.semrush.com/

http://moz.com/tools

http://www.longtailpro.com/

http://www.opensiteexplorer.org/

http://moonsy.com/google-keyword-rank-checker/


----------



## 6126

RCP said:


> SFP has some good points.
> I'm no expert either, but I can tell you what I have learned. Google is really cracking down on backlink abuse, the latest Penguin had webmasters scrambling to file disavow reports and get crummy back links removed.
> 
> Those are ones that black hat SEO folks used to "improve your seo", usually paid links an link farms. So don't pay for backlinks or participate in link exchanges and you will be ok.
> Use Google Webmaster tools to monitor your links.
> Don't do links for SEO as much as for user experience.
> 
> There are two types of back links:
> 
> Internal-Write a blog post on your site about exterior painting and link to one of your pages describing your services, find places where you can link your pages to each other in a way that helps the customer go deeper in your site.
> Like here where you list fences in your services, link this post.
> 
> External-Having a site that Google reads as an authority put your link on their site. SW put BP on their site, that is great in Google's eyes because the content is related, but it also directs like traffic.
> But how would a local painter benefit from this? Can you find a local fence builder to write an article for? Write an article for the local Home Builders group? Find a local HOA to do an article on home maintenance? Look for local bloggers and interact with them, leaving comments (you do have a Gravatar?)
> Find local blogs/sites in your area, offer to write an original post and and use your links in the article (without being spammy).
> 
> In essence use content to drive the links, not seo.
> 
> But I could be wrong!


 I've noticed lately a few painters in my area have been keyword stuffing and moving up the page pretty fast. One of the worst ones has now disapeared :thumbup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning

PT has a very high trust value with google for external backlinks (32).
Compared to other forums that I have been checking its like triple the best one... Think that was (9)

Thanks PT you rock


----------



## GrantsPainting

Bing webmaster tools shows my inbound links the best. 

Where you see differences is what browser it is checking results in and from what google hub. Some hubs show different results at different times because google cannot update all hubs at the same time. Google results will change according to which browser you are using so it also affects what browser the checker is using.
Not to say that some of them have their bugs through...


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I haven't played with Bing yet, but lately I have spent a considerable amount
of time in googles wmt with our Web guy.

He shows us each link google recognizes and what it's worth.

Penguin was a External link only update.


----------



## everythinginteriorVT

Back links can back fire if they are forced. It is better to have a few quality links to websites that have relevant content.


----------



## GreenApple

Well since everyone here seems to have backlinks in their signature it's good that google hasn't changed their algorhythm. BTW how do you make a signature here on PT?


----------



## Young Master Painter

everythinginteriorVT said:


> Back links can back fire if they are forced. It is better to have a few quality links to websites that have relevant content.


I am not sure if anyone mentioned this but if you have a page rank of, lets say 5, and you link to too many sites that have a page rank of 0 it will bring your page rank down. You could drop to a 2 or lower. Choosing pages with a higher page rank can bring your ranking up. It is my understanding that Page Rank is not as highly valued in the indexing these days.

What I did discover is the domain age relevance.
"One of the biggest factors used to determine the rank of a website is the age of a domain."
http://smallseotools.com/domain-age-checker/

There is not much one can do to manipulate the age of their domain. It makes perfectly good sense that those that have been around longer will rank higher.


----------



## Young Master Painter

GreenApple said:


> Well since everyone here seems to have backlinks in their signature it's good that google hasn't changed their algorhythm. BTW how do you make a signature here on PT?


Hello Green Apple, saw your intro this morning and checked out your site.
I am new here by a day or two and think I remember seeing that you have to have either have so many posts or time in before you can add a custom signature.
There are no options for one on my page either.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I think its 15 posts or something for sigs.


----------



## GreenApple

Rbriggs82 said:


> I think its 15 posts or something for sigs.


In that case I need to start posting more!


----------



## GreenApple

Young Master Painter said:


> Hello Green Apple, saw your intro this morning and checked out your site.
> I am new here by a day or two and think I remember seeing that you have to have either have so many posts or time in before you can add a custom signature.
> There are no options for one on my page either.


I am about to do a complete over haul of my website. I really can't stand looking at it!


----------



## 6126

GrantsPainting said:


> Bing webmaster tools shows my inbound links the best.
> 
> Where you see differences is what browser it is checking results in and from what google hub. Some hubs show different results at different times because google cannot update all hubs at the same time. Google results will change according to which browser you are using so it also affects what browser the checker is using.
> Not to say that some of them have their bugs through...


I've never tried Bing's Webmaster tools. I will have to give it a shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Joseph

Back linking is when some other website links to your website. you can either create them manually like this http:///www.calgarypropainting.com or preferably with some anchor text like this <a href="http://www.calgarypropainting.com">painting company</a> which will look like this painting company except this forum doesn't allow anchor text back links so I cant make a real one. serps prefer anchor text links so try to make them as much as possible. 

For contractors, directory links with huge descriptions and embedded anchor text work really good in conjunction with news updates from press release. All the regular stuff like twitter,facebook,linkedin, pinterest, google + etc. also help. Fiverr.com has some ok products if you are willing to dig for it. 

Easiest thing to do is just copy a high rank painting website and past it into backlinck watch. Just look at everything they did and copy them.


----------



## Zman828

You can have a lot of backlinks but not get ranked. Anchored backlinks are the best and i use google webmasters tools to check my progress and to find the keywords people are actually using to search for my services in my area.
__________________
Straight Edge Painting
painting contractors Jacksonville FL


----------



## jason123

Informative, as I said I am "newish" to all this, but for my third site the one Im working on now I have been sincerely creating signature/ back links? Meaning commenting on actual websites or blogs that pertain to what I'm doing. As always learn a lot but am mainly doing it for a more prosperous website.

I would like to zero in my honest efforts to the most benefit. As all are I'm sure.


----------



## tigerwash

Make sure your backlinks come from quality, relevant sources and you should have no problem


----------



## Wildbill7145

taylorcorkcrm said:


> Want some more helpful hints on building backlinks? Take a look at our blog: Backlinks Done Right (And Wrong).




You realize this is spam. Right?


----------



## tjdrake

It's crazy complicated and best left to the pros! However, here is my two cents. I believe that quality backlinks have the biggest impact on your website ranking in Google maps. Not quantity but quality.

Things that matter.

1. Citation and citation flow score
2. Trust flow score
3. Number of links from said sources
4. Anchor text of backlink
5. Quality Content will pay the biggest dividends. As can be referenced by the results that VM painter and RCP have received from the quality content they have created for us to enjoy. 
6. Social Media shares and involvement.

This is just a summery, by no means and I some pro at this. Not even close!


----------



## Zman828

I think there are lots of ways to do SEO but if you do not do things properly you will get seen by the traffic engines eventually...


----------



## Joseph

A killer source for quality back links is guest posting. I have a home renovation blog and anyone wanting to submit a short how-to-paint something article let me know and I'll publish it on the blog along with 2 back links to your website and a Google authorship link. If interested msg me at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Does any one here know if the signatures on www.painttalk.com "do follow" backlinks?


----------



## Rbriggs82

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Does any one here know if the signatures on www.painttalk.com "do follow" backlinks?


Yes they are Do Follow. An easy way to check is when using Google Chrome right click on a link and choose inspect element. It'll show you the code is you don't see "no follow" written in the code then it's a do follow link.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yes they are Do Follow. An easy way to check is when using Google Chrome right click on a link and choose inspect element. It'll show you the code is you don't see "no follow" written in the code then it's a do follow link.


Perfect, Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Wallco

Start a blog and link from it to your site


----------



## ccpainting

Zman828 said:


> You can have a lot of backlinks but not get ranked. Anchored backlinks are the best and i use google webmasters tools to check my progress and to find the keywords people are actually using to search for my services in my area.
> __________________
> Straight Edge Painting
> painting contractors Jacksonville FL


didn't the joseph-calgary painting say they don't allow anchored backlinks on here?

painting contractors St. Louis MO


----------



## Joseph

ccpainting said:


> didn't the joseph-calgary painting say they don't allow anchored backlinks on here?
> 
> painting contractors St. Louis MO



Ya, sorry my bad


----------

